# Stealth Vape



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

Here is a stealth vape pic today on a flight from CPT to DBN

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Here is a stealth vape pic today on a flight from CPT to DBN




What a Ninja Markus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (19/2/14)

awesome


----------



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

I'm sure I'm going to get busted at some stage, but I love the thrill of vaping under people's noses and they don't have a clue.


----------



## johan (19/2/14)

If we just had vapes around during school, my backside would've been without scars today.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

So I have been messing around with stealth vaping and this might just be my imagination but what I have noticed is this, after taking the second breath of air, I hold my breath for a few seconds well basically no visible vape, not a single cloud to be seen.

The upside I have also noticed that I tend to get closer to nic rush doing it that way. I have only ever tried this on an ego vv 650mah with a PT2miniV2.

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## ibanez (24/2/14)

^^ Plus one on this. I do a lot of flights and if I think I can get away with it will skelm vape in my seat. The longer you hold it in the less vapour when you exhale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Still want one of these for stealth vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Derick said:


> Still want one of these for stealth vaping


That is freaking awesome, I want one too!!!


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is freaking awesome, I want one too!!!


 You can get them here http://www.sincitymods.com/default.asp

They even have a Duff beer one


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Some pretty awesome designs but they certainly are not cheap.


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

ibanez said:


> ^^ Plus one on this. I do a lot of flights and if I think I can get away with it will skelm vape in my seat. The longer you hold it in the less vapour when you exhale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree ibanez

Did that with my Green Smoke on a flight to Cape Town last week. Just pulled it out and held it in my hand. The guy next to me wasnt any the wiser. I took two inhales and didnt exhale for a while, then breathed out very slowly. No vapour - at least i couldnt see any. I did exhale away from him into the aisle. I had an aisle seat. Did this about three times - not really because I needed to - but just to try it.

Incidentally, I have found that I dont crave the vape as often as I used to crave real cigs. I did some reading on that and found out that it has to do with the spike of nicotine - its much lower for vaping - so less feel good chemicals go to the brain - so you get less addicted and dont crave it as much anymore.

I can now easily go shopping for a few hours without even thinking of vaping. Before I would go into the car park after like 40 mins for a quick ciggie.

Amazing, amazing, amazing! So chuffed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

I have also noticed that silver. It's truly amazing. We have in some ways beaten this nicotine addictions into a fun hobby

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Before I would go into the car park after like 40 mins for a quick ciggie.


How familiar that memory is, @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

O having a stinkie in the stinking toilets!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> O having a stinkie in the stinking toilets!



I can see an issue coming on my next overseas trip at airports... the memories of trying to have a stinky in the smoking lounge gives me the shivers... I hated the stink then... I'm going to have to investigate this stealth Vaping in a big way before the next trip!


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Before my next trip I'm going to waterproof my eVod batteries and stick them in a large coffee or coke paper cup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can see an issue coming on my next overseas trip at airports... the memories of trying to have a stinky in the smoking lounge gives me the shivers... I hated the stink then... I'm going to have to investigate this stealth Vaping in a big way before the next trip!


I have been stealth and not so stealth vaping in non smoking parts of airports around the world. Get yourself a nice corner where a spy would sit. Reo nicely hidden in your hands, take a good toot, inhale well, hold breath, inhale again, force exhale blowing downwards into your clothing. Almost no vapour. None the wiser. Btw also hated those smoking lounges, especially the ones in Charles de Gaulle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

The worst smoking lounges in the world must be: 1'st: Hong Kong. 2'nd: Shanghai. The nicest I've experienced was the one at Singapore on the outdoor veranda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/2/14)

I vaped in departure lounge in O R Tambo without any problem ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> The worst smoking lounges in the world must be: 1'st: Hong Kong. 2'nd: Shanghai. The nicest I've experienced was the one at Singapore on the outdoor veranda.



Dubai is right up there... it was so bad that I stood by the door and kept the door open for some air just so that I didn't die from asphyxiation! I got a lot of glares from people but just as well none of them said anything because I would have extended my holiday in a Dubai Jail!


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

I totally forget about Barajas airport Spain, amazing smoke cubicles, totally open top, glass sides with forced air curtains and yes Dubai also bad.


----------

